# GM weasles out of strut rub problem



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Read for yourself. The investigation is closed as of August 8th and I guess GM's lawyers did their jobs well. 


NOTE: THE COMPLAINT AND WARRANTY COUNTS GIVEN IN THE FAILURE REPORT SUMMARY OF THIS RESUME INCLUDE ALL RECORDS RELATED TO TIRE WEAR AND WHEEL ALIGNMENT AND ARE NOT LIMITED TO TIRE-STRUT CONTACT. GENERAL MOTORS (GM) IDENTIFIED TWO CONTRIBUTORS TO PREMATURE FRONT TIRE WEAR IN THE SUBJECT VEHICLES. ONE OF THE CONTRIBUTORS CAUSING THE PREMATURE TIRE WEAR WAS OUT OF SPECIFICATION NEGATIVE CAMBER. GM STATED THAT EXCESSIVE NEGATIVE CAMBER COULD BE CAUSED BY IMPROPER CAMBER SETTINGS FROM THE FACTORY OR BENDING OF THE FRONT STRUT ASSEMBLIES DUE TO SHARP ROAD IMPACT (I.E., SEVERE POT HOLES). TO IMPROVE CAMBER SETTINGS FROM THE FACTORY, GM STATED THAT FROM FEBRUARY OF 2005 THROUGH MAY OF 2006 SEVERAL MODIFICATIONS WERE MADE TO THE CAMBER SETTING FIXTURE. GM ALSO NOTED THAT EXCESSIVE NEGATIVE CAMBER COULD RESULT IN FRONT TIRE TO STRUT CONTACT, WHICH COULD ALSO BE CAUSED BY USE OF NON-ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT (OE) TIRES AND/OR WHEELS. GM STATED THAT CONTACT OF THE FRONT TIRE AND FRONT STRUT ASSEMBLY CAN CAUSE A POLISHING ON THE TIRE SIDEWALL AND/OR STRUT ASSEMBLY; HOWEVER, THIS DOES NOT CAUSE A SUDDEN LOSS OF AIR. GENERAL MOTORS PROVIDED ODI WITH THE FINAL FACTORY FRONT CAMBER SETTINGS WHERE AVAILABLE FOR COMPLAINT AND WARRANTY CLAIM VEHICLES. APPROXIMATELY 90 PERCENT OF THESE VEHICLES HAD RIGHT WHEEL CAMBER SETTINGS THAT WERE OUT OF DESIGN SPECIFICATION. FOUR PERCENT OF THE VEHICLES HAD LEFT WHEEL CAMBER SETTINGS THAT WERE OUT OF SPECIFICATION. IN A REVIEW OF CONSUMER COMPLAINTS, MOST NOTED EXCESSIVE TIRE WEAR TO VARYING DEGREES TO BOTH FRONT TIRES. FOR COMPLAINTS INDICATING EXCESSIVE WEAR TO A SINGLE FRONT TIRE, 90 PERCENT INVOLVED THE RIGHT SIDE. ALTHOUGH IN SOME CASES THERE ARE INDICATIONS OF TIRE CONTACT WITH FRONT STRUT ASSEMBLIES IN THE SUBJECT VEHICLES, ANALYSIS OF TIRE WEAR PATTERNS IN PHOTOGRAPHS SHOWS THE GREATEST WEAR OCCURRING ON THE INBOARD TREAD SURFACE FROM ROAD WEAR AND NOT ON THE AREA OF THE TIRE ON THE UPPER SHOULDER THAT CONTACTS THE STRUT. THIS IS CONSISTENT WITH THE KNOWN TIRE WEAR PATTERNS ASSOCIATED WITH EXCESSIVE NEGATIVE CAMBER, WITH OR WITHOUT STRUT CONTACT. THIS IS MOST APPARENT IN SOME PICTURES, WHICH SHOW MINOR TIRE-STRUT CONTACT WHILE EXHIBITING SIGNIFICANT WEAR OF THE INNER TREAD SURFACE OF THE TIRES. BASED ON DATA REVIEWED DURING THE INVESTIGATION, WHILE EXCESSIVE NEGATIVE CAMBER IS AN APPARENT ISSUE, THE PREMATURE TIRE WEAR APPEARS TO BE PRIMARILY CAUSED BY TIRE TO ROAD SURFACE CONTACT AS OPPOSED TO CONTACT OF THE FRONT TIRES TO THE FRONT STRUT ASSEMBLIES. ODI REVIEWED APPROXIMATELY 1,400 TOTAL COMPLAINTS AND WARRANTY CLAIMS POTENTIALLY RELATED TO THE ALLEGED DEFECT. VIRTUALLY ALL OF THE REPORTS RELATE TO UNEVEN/EXCESSIVE TIRE WEAR OR SOME AWARENESS OF THE TIRE-STRUT CONTACT ISSUE. ODI WAS ABLE TO IDENTIFY 9 TIRE AIR LOSS INCIDENTS ALLEGED TO BE CAUSED BY TIRE-STRUT CONTACT, WITH 5 OF THESE DESCRIBING A SLOW AIR LOSS. WHILE THERE WAS EVIDENCE OF TIRE-STRUT CONTACT IN SOME OF THESE VEHICLES, ODI'S ANALYSIS DID NOT FIND THAT THIS CONTACT WAS THE CAUSE OF THE AIR LOSS BUT RATHER A SECONDARY SYMPTOM OF THE EXCESSIVE NEGATIVE CAMBER CONDITION THAT RESULTS IN RAPID ROAD WEAR ON THE INBOARD TREAD SURFACE. ODI IS AWARE OF ONE CRASH ALLEGED TO BE CAUSED BY CONTACT OF THE FRONT STRUT TO FRONT TIRE. HOWEVER, ANALYSIS OF THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BY THE CONSUMER, GM AND A THIRD PARTY INVESTIGATOR DOES NOT INDICATE THAT TIRE-STRUT CONTACT WAS A FACTOR IN THE CRASH. ODI IS UNAWARE OF ANY INJURIES OR FATALITIES ATTRIBUTED TO THE ALLEGED DEFECT. ODI HAS NOT IDENTIFIED A SAFETY RELATED DEFECT TREND IN THE SUBJECT VEHICLES. ACCORDINGLY, THIS INVESTIGATION IS CLOSED. THE CLOSING OF THIS INVESTIGATION DOES NOT CONSTITUTE A FINDING BY NHTSA THAT A SAFETY-RELATED DEFECT DOES NOT EXIST. THE AGENCY WILL CONTINUE TO MONITOR COMPLAINTS AND OTHER INFORMATION RELATING TO THE ALLEGED DEFECT IN THE SUBJECT VEHICLES AND TAKE FURTHER ACTION IN THE FUTURE IF WARRANTED.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't see any weaseling out of anything in that exerpt.

It states the cause of the strut rub issue.

Read the last two sentances:



> THE CLOSING OF THIS INVESTIGATION DOES NOT CONSTITUTE A FINDING BY NHTSA THAT A SAFETY-RELATED DEFECT DOES NOT EXIST. THE AGENCY WILL CONTINUE TO MONITOR COMPLAINTS AND OTHER INFORMATION RELATING TO THE ALLEGED DEFECT IN THE SUBJECT VEHICLES AND TAKE FURTHER ACTION IN THE FUTURE IF WARRANTED.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

THE PREMATURE TIRE WEAR APPEARS TO BE PRIMARILY CAUSED BY TIRE TO ROAD SURFACE CONTACT AS OPPOSED TO CONTACT OF THE FRONT TIRES TO THE FRONT STRUT ASSEMBLIES. 

My ass. I saw a few of these with tire to strut rub when I worked at Pontiac. If road surface caused inner tire wear, then I guess it was just coincidence that the bottom of the struts had the paint worn off.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Sounds like a great job of B'sing to me. I guess the roadway is to blame for strut rub deaths. Now I understand. :willy: *


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm shocked there's not more outrage over this NHSTA report. All I am sure of is that I am off GM for good and will encourage everyone I know to stop buying GM products. This is the second GM vehicle that left me feeling screwed. Shame on me for giving GM a second chance, but never again. I work too hard for my money and will not waste it with an irresponsible auto maker.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

DrFix2Fly said:


> I'm shocked there's not more outrage over this NHSTA report. All I am sure of is that I am off GM for good and will encourage everyone I know to stop buying GM products. This is the second GM vehicle that left me feeling screwed. Shame on me for giving GM a second chance, but never again. I work too hard for my money and will not waste it with an irresponsible auto maker.


What's next, Mustang or Charger? Surely you're not headed to the rice fields are you?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The Challenger is looming..... If it checks out....I am fixin on gettin me one.*


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Did have some strut rub upon taking it in for state inspection at the dealer, they found left tierod to be bad and replaced it under warrenty and performed alignment, front right tire was worn as if underinflated but it was not and left was worn on inside, put 4 new general exclaim uhp's on it in a smaller size 235/45ZR17, I understand that is what the original monarro's had on them, so the tierod could have been causing the bad tire wear and strut rub, I will monitor and see how things turn out, but this is not something that can not be resolved, in my case a tierod, but i will not get rid of this car it is to nice and to much fun to drive


----------



## Alienhummer (Oct 27, 2006)

19000 miles 2006 model. right front strut shot. Tire down to belts on inside. Alignment was independently tested to be within range. Lef strut is starting to leak. Dealer is replacing them under warranty. Tire pressure was ok and I didn't hit any potholes or anything. GM can kiss my ....... Hummer's Rule the road.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Regarding the last two replies:

Hummers rule the road? Sorry to let you know this, but Hummer is a GM brand. If you have a problem with it, GM will deny the problem is their fault.

Don't buy the tie rod end line. The tie rods effect toe-in, not camber. Camber is the strut rub angle problem. At least your dealer did the right thing and corrected your car with common sense solution like proper tire size.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Hummers rule my rear view mirror.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

DrFix2Fly said:


> I'm shocked there's not more outrage over this NHSTA report. All I am sure of is that I am off GM for good and will encourage everyone I know to stop buying GM products. This is the second GM vehicle that left me feeling screwed. Shame on me for giving GM a second chance, but never again. I work too hard for my money and will not waste it with an irresponsible auto maker.


So what's next a 90's vintage Ford Explorer with Firestones?


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

How can you justify GM's lack of responsibility by pointing out Ford's lack of responsibility? Both are liable and should be punished. Ford replaced the inadequate Firestones in that case. GM sold their explanation to the NHSTA in our case. With a relatively small number of GTOs on the road, this problem will not get the focus it deserves unless perhaps, through a class action lawsuit. My personal action is to never buy GM again because this is the second time I feel I got screwed. I expect more for 30 grand.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

DrFix2Fly said:


> How can you justify GM's lack of responsibility by pointing out Ford's lack of responsibility? Both are liable and should be punished. Ford replaced the inadequate Firestones in that case. GM sold their explanation to the NHSTA in our case. With a relatively small number of GTOs on the road, this problem will not get the focus it deserves unless perhaps, through a class action lawsuit. My personal action is to never buy GM again because this is the second time I feel I got screwed. I expect more for 30 grand.


Hey lighten up will ya... I didn't justify GM's response, I was poking fun at the situation because it can happen to any manufacturer. Its a simple machine made by man, who isn't perfect so why would you expect anything built by man to be perfect? I could have chosen the 80's GM pick-up side saddle fuel tank issue (which went to a class action law suit and netted a whopping $1000 rebate if you purchased a new GM truck to replace the old one... I held off on being part of the suit, preferring to file an injury claim should I get toasted at some point in time from a side impact... which never happened) or the Pinto gas tank bomb or one from every manufacture like Audi's automatics in the 70's that put them selves in gear and accelerated off on their own. 

Get an alignment after buying 235 tires and shut up already about not buying GM again or burn your goat and collect the insurance money and get whatever floats your boat.... but get off the soap box already, I've read what your going to do before and don't care... my GTO rocks and the grin on my face will be wiped off the day my roof is on the ground... I don't give a ****!!!


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

"Get an alignment after buying 235 tires and shut up already about not buying GM again or burn your goat and collect the insurance money and get whatever floats your boat.... but get off the soap box already, I've read what your going to do before and don't care... my GTO rocks and the grin on my face will be wiped off the day my roof is on the ground... I don't give a ****!!!"

Posted by an obvious pinhead. You are missing the point. GM made a mistake. I'm OK with that, but they won't admit it or do anything about it. This is irresponsible. Why should I have to pay for new wheels or tires? I already have at my own expense and now keep $2,000 worth of unsafe stockers in my garage. This is not fair to any of us as consumers and GM should understand that if their customers feel uncared for, they won't come back. This is why Toyota and Honda are doing so well.

To make matters even worse, I just discovered a worn tie rod end and can't get a replacement. There are none to be found on this continent. They have been on backorder since the middle of the summer and many of us have been forced to park our cars since or drive it dangerously. My dealer can't get a response from GM on this issue.

Don't misunderstand me, I really enjoy this car. It's a blast to drive, but the customer support after the purchase sucks. To me, supporting a vehicle after the point of sale is very important, if you want your customers to remain loyal and come back for their next car. Lately, I am not satisfied.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Yea, a pinhead... to the point like a prick!!! Too bad you don't get it, your still whining. Leave that for the differential! 

If stock isn't cutting it most people who love their ride step it up and mod the mudherfaaker. Try going the Pedders route for the suspension problems. As for after market wheels and tires, I like the 18" TSW Thruxtons with Goodyear Eagle GSD-3 tires in 245X40X18 all around to give it a great look.


----------



## m289d (Nov 6, 2007)

First of all, sorry for the length of this reply.

I have experienced some of the same issues that I have read in this thread. I just want to share my experience and see if anyone has any comments. 

1. I noticed the right front shock leaking around 15,000 miles. 

2. I also noticed that my steering seemed to have a shimmy type of feeling in it at random times. Feels like the road has grooves and the wheels keeping trying to pull the car to the center of the grooves. Something definately changed at some point over 15,000 miles. 

3. I also noticed the strut rub as early as 5,000 miles. It didn't seem like the strut rub was causing much wear on my tires. At 15,000 miles the tires have worn on the inside edge of tread, but I don't think it is exactly where the strut would rub if it was rubbing.

I took her in to have the strut replaced at about 18,000 miles. I explained the steering problem as best I could, and I mentioned that the inside edge of the tires was worn. The strut was replaced. The tech test drove the car and did not feel the steering problem. The tire wear was explained as the heavy weight of the engine causes the rub during hard cornering.

After getting her back from the dealer the steering shimmy was still there. I am almost to 19,000 miles now and the shimmy seems to be getting worse. The wear on the tires seems to be excellerating. If the wear was caused by strut rub I would expect it to quit rubbing after some amount of wear. This is not the case. 

After reading the threads on this forum I checked the tie rod ends and they look like they are not attached properly, but they don't seem to have any problem. Unfortunately I never looked at them when I had fewer miles. While trying to examine the tie rods I had a friend move the steering wheel back and forth to see if the rods were loose. There is a noise that comes from the steering unit that sounds like play in the rack and pinion gears. \

I have a feeling that this play is what is causing the shimmy in my steering as well as the wear on the inside edge of the tires. I plan to take her back to the dealer this week. I also plan on getting replacement tires along with the replacement steering rack that I expect is needed.

It sounds like others have had this shimmy problem, but it sounds like it is only during braking. Has anyone else felt this while just cruising? It was really noticable at 60 mph. It is a very unsafe feeling. Luckily I typically drive slower roads most days.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *The Challenger is looming..... If it checks out....I am fixin on gettin me one.*


With your goat and SAP package it should be an even swap if you trade
it in!:lol: :lol: :lol: Might even get some cash back, right?:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> With your goat and SAP package it should be an even swap if you trade
> it in!:lol: :lol: :lol: Might even get some cash back, right?:cool


hmmmm you gave me an idea.... Remove the SAP and install it on the Challenger. One of a kind... the value of that may be in the Barrett Jackson ballpark. 150K.

If I trade the SAP with the car affixed to it, I could trade it in for at least 3 Challengers. :willy:


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I had evidence of strut rub and worn tires. Alignment had problems with camber (-1.4 deg) and toe. This scrubbed the inside of the tires pretty bad. Aligned (camber at -.3) and new 245 tires. I've had no strut rub issue for 10,000 miles (30K on car). Don't get a lot of negative camber, keep your front end aligned, and tire pressure at 35 psi. Move on and enjoy!


----------

